# Inspired Bicycles Geräusche



## Mulholland (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Habe ein RIESEN Problem...
Ich fahre seit kurzem ein Inspired Sky 24 Danny Macaskill Signature. Street Trial.
Passt eigentlich ganz gut. Nun bis gestern... Seit heute knaxt es vorne wie Hölle.
Ich reize das Bike im Vergleich zu Danny nicht einmal 50 % aus. Aber immer wenn
ich zB so Tricks wie 360 Pivot mache und danach auf den Lenker drücke knaxt es mega.

Ich habe heute das Bike 3 mal zerlegt.
Am Spacer habe ich Abplatzer der schwarzen Eloxierschicht ausmachen können.
Neuer Spacer eingebaut. Alu naked. Alle Teile komplett eingefettet und eingebaut.
Und wieder das selbe. Ich bin am verzweifeln. Der eingebaute Steuersatz ist von 
Hope ...

Macht es Sinn, einen neuen Steuersatz einzubauen ? 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken so nen Hardcore Steuersatz von NC 17 einzubauen.
Imperator. Der sollte doch meine Spielereien abkönnen oder ? Der wiegt knappe 
50 g mehr als der Hope. Ich bin noch nicht so gut, dass ich auf jedes Gramm 
achten muss...

Was meint ihr ? 


Gruesse


----------



## dhmarc (16. Juni 2013)

Schau mal nach ob es nicht die Lager sind, ausbauen und kontrolliere ob diese rauh laufen_ normalerweise dürfte kein Wiederstand zu spüren sein.
Kannst Du mal mit WD 40 probieren reinzusprühen, könnte vorerst eine Hilfe sein. Einen neuen Steuersatz würde ich noch garnicht kaufen, an deiner Stelle nur neue Lager, gibt es hier(ganz normale Industrielager... tun es bei meinem Bike wunderbar.) Keine Garantie weiss ja leider nicht genau was Du für Lager verbaut hast. Der Belagspiel von deiner Hope tech ist es nicht?
Ähnliches Problem knackende Krise
Rein aus Neugierde, wo hast Du deine Beläge bestellt /Biketrial.ch?

P.S.: Industrielager mögen es nicht, wenn diese gequetscht sind... soll heissen nur so fest ziehen-> bis gerade kein Spiel mehr ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (16. Juni 2013)

Hi DHMarc

Du wirst lachen. Ich glaube ich habe die Ursache gefunden.
Das darf ich gar nicht schreiben 
Die Lager sind okay. Hab ich ja mehrfach ausgebaut und damit rumgespielt.
Laufen 1A. Habe vor 1 Stunde aus Spass die Klemmung vom Lenker - Vorbau
gelösst. Beide Hälften gereinigt mit Alk. Wieder montiert und festgezogen.
Jetzt war ich 15 Mins rumhopsen und nix hat geknackt. Mal sehen was die 
nächsten Tage bringen. Will einfach nur in Ruhe fahren. Ich bin so ein kleiner
chronischer Perfektionist. Wenn 100 Leute sagen würden, dass das Knacken
bei Trial normal sei, dann würde ich eher Monate nicht fahren und eine Lösung 
suchen, bevor ich mit Knacken fahre... Ja halt durchgeknallt was das angeht.

Die Beläge hab ich aus der Schweiz.

Gruesse Mulholland


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Juni 2013)

warum bist du dir so sicher dass es der steuersatz ist? das könnte ja überall da vorne her kommen. lenkerklemmung, vorbauklemmung, die ahead-kappe ist auch großflächig verschraubt, eventuell knackt auch die steckachse - nicht jedes geräusch entsteht genau dort wo man es zu hören glaubt. da kann man sich ganz schön täuschen.

wd40 wird gegen knacken wahrscheinlich eher nicht oder nur sehr kurzfristig helfen.

edit: zu lange getippt. hoffe dass du damit die ursache gefunden hast.


----------



## dhmarc (16. Juni 2013)

Kann ich nachvollziehen, bei meinem Bike dürfen auch keine Geräusche sein, nervt mich tierisch so etwas. 
Freut mich das wieder alles funzt.


----------



## Mulholland (16. Juni 2013)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> warum bist du dir so sicher dass es der steuersatz ist? das könnte ja überall da vorne her kommen. lenkerklemmung, vorbauklemmung, die ahead-kappe ist auch großflächig verschraubt, eventuell knackt auch die steckachse - nicht jedes geräusch entsteht genau dort wo man es zu hören glaubt. da kann man sich ganz schön täuschen.
> 
> wd40 wird gegen knacken wahrscheinlich eher nicht oder nur sehr kurzfristig helfen.
> 
> *edit: zu lange getippt.* hoffe dass du damit die ursache gefunden hast.



Ja hoffe ich auch 
Werde mich entweder wutentbrannt die Tage melden oder eben in diesem
Thread nicht wieder, wenn es nun passt. Aber ums kurz zu ergänzen...
Der Tip Steuersatz kam mir halt immer bei 360 Pivots in den Sinn, da man
ja dabei das gesamte Gewicht in die Gabel presst und hinterher bei leichtem
drücken das Geräusch zu hören war. Warum es nun mit der Lenker - 
Vorbaustory für die kurze Session vorm Haus gut war... Who knows...
Die kommenden Tage werden es zeigen ....



dhmarc schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen, bei meinem Bike dürfen auch keine Geräusche sein, nervt mich tierisch so etwas.
> Freut mich das wieder alles funzt.



Schauen wir mal 

Gruesse


----------



## Mulholland (7. Juli 2013)

Hey Trialer

Ich nehme mal meinen Thread, damit ich das Forum nicht zuspammen muss...
Ich fahr ja seit 2 Monaten das Inspired Sky 24". Ein geiles Street Trial Bike.
Ich komme aber nun nicht mehr weiter. Nein ich bin alles andere als gut, aber
das Gewicht und die Geometrie machen mir zu schaffen. Auf dem Hinterrad zu
stehen ist damit echt nicht ganz einfach. Ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken
mir evtl als Alternative noch ein 26 Zoll Bike zu kaufen. Ein reines 26" Wettkampf 
Trial Bike. Was haltet ihr davon ? Konntet ihr ein solchen Verhalten resultierend
aus Geometrieunterschiede auch schon verifizieren ? Für Eure Infos bin ich wie
immer dankbar...

Grüsse


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. Juli 2013)

Du fährst 2 Monate und kommst nicht weiter?
Fahr ruhig nochmal 2 Monate und wenn du dann garkeine Fortschritte machst, dann kannst du nochmal über ein zweites Rad nachdenken.


----------



## dhmarc (8. Juli 2013)

Die Luft muss hinten gar nicht so viel drinnen sein,damit Du eine schöne breite Standfläche hast. Tu mir mit weniger Luft leichter, die Balance zu halten. Muss allerdings genug drinnen sein, damit es nicht zum aufsetzen kommt und die Felge beschädigt wird. Tippe auf Maxxis Holly Roller, würde dir 2,1bar zum testen raten.Leider lässt der Maxxis nicht weniger wirklich zu. Steig selbst auch auf einen anderen Reifen um(BIG Betty 2,4Zoll falt um noch weniger Luftdruck fahren zu können!)
Der Vorbau, den man als Hebel benutzt kann auch so einiges ausmachen, die dadurch resultierende gefühlte Griffhöhe, für deine Körpergrösse angepasst. 
Langer Vorbau  -> mehr Hebel
Kurzer Vorbau  -> wendiger, streetiger
eine hohe Steigung(diese Gradzahl)  -> wird bei hohen Tretlager normalerweise benutzt (Griffhöhe anzupassen in meinem Fall)

ICH benutze an meinem 24er Because Streettrialer einen mit 2cm Spacer unterlegten, 110 x 35° BBB (kriegt man auf Amazon )bin auch 2m gross, fährt sich extrem wendigst, habe aber auch viel Hebel um den VR nach oben zu bekommen und auch oben zu halten. Habe allerdings einen flacheren Lenker,wie das Inspired

Muss man selber ausprobieren
Der Witz war bei mir eigentlich der diesige, habe mir bei Backwheelhops das erste Jahr ultra schwer getan, im nächsten Jahr gings dann von alleine.
Der Inspired hat +10 über Achse, ist für ein Trialer echt wenig, sollte also auch schwerer sein, wie mit einer +60mm Tretlagerhöhe.
Auf Street kann man dann, aber komplett verzichten, wird einfach zu wacklig.
Ich kann To-Bi-Bo nur zustimmen, vorerst mal abwarten und weiter probieren. Auch mein Rat.

Von Ryan Leach gibt es ein geiles Lehrvideo nennt sich
 MtAoT
 Mastering the Art of Trial
, absolut Pflichtlektüre.
Wo man das jetzt direkt bekommt, weiss ich nicht, ist auf English. Man versteht trotzdem alles wcihtige. 

Gerne PN bei Interesse, oder nicht finden im Netz.
Ausschnitte gibt es auch auf YouTube. Wahrscheinlich auch Komplett.

Meinem Fuss geht es immer noch ... habe aber durch die Verletzung, jetzt die Zeit mir eine neue HRfelge einzuspeichen, berichte dann von den blauen Performancebelägen

Grüsse


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juli 2013)

also nach zwei Monaten fahren geht es immer langsam voran. Bis man die Grundtechniken wirklich einigermaßen sicher kann können auch mal 2 Jahre vergehen. Nicht immer gleich neues Material kaufen sondern einfach mal Ausdauer beweisen. 


> Der Inspired hat +10 über Achse, ist für ein Trialer echt wenig


früher hatten viele Trialbikes +10 Tretlagerhöhe. Der Trend zu immer höheren Lagern ist noch gar nicht so alt.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Juli 2013)

dhmarc schrieb:


> D
> Der Vorbau, den man als Hebel benutzt kann auch so einiges ausmachen, die dadurch resultierende gefühlte Griffhöhe, für deine Körpergrösse angepasst.
> Langer Vorbau  -> mehr Hebel
> Kurzer Vorbau  -> wendiger, streetiger
> eine hohe Steigung(diese Gradzahl)  -> wird bei hohen Tretlager normalerweise benutzt (Griffhöhe anzupassen in meinem Fall)



Das ist denke ich das wichtige. Ein neuer Vorbau kann in der Tat sehr viel ausmachen und kostet auch keine 1000 
Fahre jetzt schon lange den Bonz Pro-Light und kann den nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe den Orginalvorbau gleich durch einen 110 35° ersetzt. ( Bilder Profil )
Evtl teste ich noch einen 130 oder 150er mit weniger Winkel.
Ist halt wie ein Maßanzug. Wird schon. Spass hab ich schon ne Menge
und auch für die 2 Monate schon gut was erarbeitet...
Hab jetzt bald 4 Wochen Urlaub. Da wird was gehen.
Danke für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## family-biker (8. Juli 2013)

von nem skye mit 150ger vorbau will ich dann aber echt ein pic sehen!


----------



## Mulholland (8. Juli 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> von nem skye mit 150ger vorbau will ich dann aber echt ein pic sehen!



Ich arbeite dran  


Gruss


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (8. Juli 2013)

Immer dran denken: Der Macaskill hat in den frühen 90ern angefangen...


----------



## Mulholland (8. Juli 2013)

IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


> Immer dran denken: Der Macaskill hat in den frühen 90ern angefangen...



Pff ich will und werde in 100 Jahren niemals annähernd in seine
Richtung gehen. Da habe ich altersbedingt schon genug körperliche
Limitierungen. Der Kerl hat mich lediglich unglaublich motiviert
diesen Sport zu beginnen. Wenn es in meinem Leben etwas gibt, was ich
bereue ist es, diesen Sport nicht eher angefangen zu haben und das
sag ich nach den kleinen Erfolgen...Ich mach einfach das beste 
daraus und solange es geht.


Gruesse


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist der Schatten des Hypes. Wer denkt, dass ein Sky alles von alleine ausführt, wird an der Realität zerbrechen. 

Ein zweit Bike hilft da eher gegenteilig. Zumal immer umgestellt werden muss, was das Fahrgefühl angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juli 2013)

An meinem Rad Knarrzt,quitscht,knackt und rasselt alles was nur geht!


Geiler scheiß sag ich euch!


----------



## Mulholland (9. Juli 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das ist der Schatten des Hypes. Wer denkt, dass ein Sky alles von alleine ausführt, wird an der Realität zerbrechen.
> 
> Ein zweit Bike hilft da eher gegenteilig. Zumal immer umgestellt werden muss, was das Fahrgefühl angeht.



Gut dass du mich persönlich kennst und meinen Ehrgeiz beurteilen
kannst

Ich resigniere sicherlich nicht nach 2 lächerlichen Monaten, wofür andere
Jahre benötigen. Mir ist das bewusst, dass vor dem Erfolg der Schweiss,
Schmerz und Frust steht. Auch ist mir klar, dass zweigleisig mit zwei
unterschiedlichen Bikes das ganze noch komplizierter wird.

Mir ging eben die Idee auf ein anderes Bike durch den Kopf, da evtl durch
meine Grösse ein anderes Bike sich evtl einfach fahren liese.
Das Sky hab ich gekauft, da ich gerne immer qualitativ gutes Zeug kaufe.
Egal ob Auto, Hi Fi Equipp, oder eben Bikes. Ich habe das Sky sicher
nicht gekauft in der Hoffnung, dass im Karton noch ein Sack voll
Danny Skill enthalten ist :....

Also alles in Ordnung, ich wollte lediglich die Option im Bezug auf ein
gutmütigeres Bike in den Raum werfen...

Danke fürs lesen....


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (9. Juli 2013)

Da Du das Inspired etwas schwerfällig auf dem Hinterrad findest - 
wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und das gefällt:
[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZqGYgWkwWs[/nomedia]


----------



## Pipo33 (9. Juli 2013)

IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


> ...wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt...



also dann würde ich mir das hier zulegen 

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/26_inch_trials_bikes/crewkerz_cleep/c47p12157.html


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Gut dass du mich persönlich kennst und meinen Ehrgeiz beurteilen
> kannst
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mulholland (10. Juli 2013)

@_Bike_fuhrpark_

Nein ich nehme das nicht als Streitprovokation auf... Bin keine 14 mehr.... Im Gegenteil...du hast schon recht.

Meine Mentalität hast du aber auch ein wenig falsch erörtert. Das teuerste ist nicht immer das Beste, da es nach oben eh keine wirkliche Grenze gibt. Ich habe das Bike bewusst gekauft um eben einen gewissen Kompromiss zu kompensieren. Eben jenen, dass ich auch ein wenig " Street " fahren kann. Dass das eigentliche Trialen damit ein wenig schwieriger, oder anders sich gestaltet, habe ich so eben nicht erwartet. Einen plumpen Umstieg werde ich nicht machen, da es so oder so bei einem Neubeginn wie bei mir alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung ist. Ich denke, dass ich einfach noch ein Weilchen hier Investieren muss. Aber ich werde Euch sicher auf dem Laufenden halten, ggf mit dem Einen oder Anderen aus dem Forum auch ne Runde drehen. Aber jetzt sind erst mal paar Tage Pause. Ellenbogensehen tun bissl weh :/

Bis denne und danke für die Antworten


----------



## dhmarc (11. Juli 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> also dann würde ich mir das hier zulegen
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/26_inch_trials_bikes/crewkerz_cleep/c47p12157.html


Cooles Ding, absolut Durchdacht, etwas schwer, allerdings trotzdem ein Traum, aber erst recht die neue HS33... stets nach dem Motto "back to the rools"


----------



## family-biker (12. Juli 2013)

laut dem compfahrer patt donovan flext die neue 2014er hs wie sau,ist also wieder mal ein flop im trialbereich,schon vor markteinführung...


----------

